# upgrage to 10?



## mtaylor495 (Dec 8, 2004)

I currently have ultegra 9 speed, and I am thinking about going to 10 speed. Will my wheels work with the 10 speed casette? Bontrager race xlite, a few years old. Only year when ground down between spokes like mavic. I don't want to buy new wheels or change out hub.


----------



## skyline377 (Sep 27, 2004)

Your wheels will work fine with a 10 speed cassette.


----------



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

your wheels will be fine. you'll get a little spacer w/ your cassette that needs to be placed behind the cassette on the FH body.


----------

